

Man with "Mission Impossible" disguise boards plane - scrrr
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/americas/11/04/canada.disguised.passenger/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story, many times:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1873948>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1873017>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1872990>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1872306>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1872289>

